# First time post & painting



## pmg75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, my kids got their paints out this afternoon so I thought I'd have a go. I've been drawing (pen & pencil/shading) on and off over the years, mainly still live and just strange things from my head.

I had been looking at a few beginner water colour paint sets over the last couple of months but today I dug out my wife's grandads old set of Downey paints.

I did this in half an hour or so, just kind of testing things as I went. I just thought I would share it and say hi. I am amazed at the quality of some of the first time painters on here, I nearly didn't post due to feeling very incapable. I want to learn from feedback and various YouTube videos. This was just painted in a sketch book so the paper has wrinkled slightly. My first purchase needs to be proper water colour paper.


----------

